# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Данелия представит анимационную версию «Кин-дза-дзы» летом 2011 года

## Irina

*МОСКВА, 22 августа. Георгий Данелия заявил, что завершит работу над анимационной версией «Кин-дза-дзы» к лету 2011 года.
*
Впервые информация о том, что Данелия планирует снять мультфильм, основанный на его же двухсерийной киноленте 1986 года, появилась еще в 2005 году, напоминает Lenta.Ru. В 2006 году был назван предварительный срок завершения работы над проектом — 2008 год.

Но режиссер не справился с задачей в срок. Тем не менее, пишет Newsland, Данелия сумел показать несколько эпизодов из него на фестивале в Ханты-Мансийске в феврале 2008 года.

Данелия заявляет, что «не хотел, чтобы анимационный фильм походил на игровой». По словам режиссера, в мультфильме использовались две технологии: плоское двухмерное изображение и максимально приближенное к реальности 3D, уточняет GZT.ru. Роли озвучивали Николай Губенко, Александр Адабашьян, Андрей Леонов, Галина Данелия и сам Георгий Данелия, который, кроме прочего, выступил художественным руководителем.

----------


## Sanych

Посмотрим, что получится.

----------


## PatR!oT

мне эта хрень никогда не нравилась  боюсь даже в анимационной обработке фигня будет !!!!

----------

